# Anyone else not going to college?



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

It seems like everyone at my school wants to go to college. I'm different, though. I feel like I've wasted enough of my life already. I'm not saying college is a waste, but after high school I just want to move across the country and meet new people and go to clubs all the time and basically make up for all the time I've spent alone in my room feeling sorry for myself.

Also, I'm not a smart person, I have little motivation, and I don't want to be weighed down by student loans for years. Is there anyone in college right now who regrets going? Or maybe you can give me reasons to change my mind about it?


----------



## Irina (Jun 26, 2011)

I think that education is personel thing for every human. If your future work will demands education you may go to the college, because college will give you profession. In opposite case you may not to go to the college.
Also you must choose profession that you like.


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

College isnt a waste at all. It has opened up a lot of opportunities and i have met a lot of people and made a couple of friends i think will be friends for a lifetime..it is expensive, but u dont have to go to a university you could go to a community college. But i dont think going to college is something you will regret in the future. Not going might though...


----------



## kagrosso (Jun 27, 2011)

I went, failed, was put on medication for anxiety .. now I've dropped out and owe a ton of money. But, somehow, I don't regret going


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

hey man, college isn't for everyone. don't feel like you have to go just because everyone else is going. follow your own path!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Me. 

taking a gap year actually. 
At this very moment couldn't care less about studying. I'll also meet some new people and stuff like that.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I want to go into television writing, which I'm pretty sure you don't need college for. Thanks for your input, guys.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Colton said:


> I want to go into television writing, which I'm pretty sure you don't need college for. Thanks for your input, guys.


A BA in creative writing or journalism or some form of English degree would sure help get your foot in the door! However, a lot of points are valid here. If you aren't motivated it's not a good idea. Keep your eye on your goal and work towards it. If you do end up needing a degree the college is always there. It's a great idea to go explore, figure out what you want/need, and go from there.


----------



## andide (Jun 12, 2011)

Depends on what you want to do. Just know that you can switch your choice any time you want. Hopefully you find a job you want so you can support yourself and if you find it, then you're set. Enjoy the gift of choice, my parents would seriously murder me if I didn't go to college.


----------

